# Zajlik



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Tavasszal "zajlik a Duna", de más folyókkal kapcsolatban nem igen hallom ezt a szót. Például "zajlik a Hernád" csak  kétszer fordul elő a Googleban.  Szerintetek milyen folyókkal/vizekkel kapcsolatban használatos a "zajlik" szó?

P.S. Szokott a Balaton is zajlani? (a neten maga a szókapcsolat előfordul, de inkább más értelemben, pl. _Zajlik a Balaton_ _nyereményjáték_)

Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Kisebb folyókkal kapcsolatban nem használatos a kifejezés az értelmező szótár szerint, ha az "egymásra torlódó jégtáblák sodrását" fejezzük ki az igével, de valószínűleg a "hangosan zúgva hullámzik v. áramlik" jelentésben is inkább nagyobb folyamokra használják.

Mivel áramlással kapcsolatos, tóra (= álló vízre) nem használatos tudomásom szerint. Ott _rian_ a jég, amikor megrepedezik.

(Átvitt értelemben a megadott jelentések: "nagy a zaj benne", ill. "vmi mozgalmasan, sok változással, fordulattal megy végbe".)


----------

